# My thanks to Gary (Homebody)



## phinds (Apr 29, 2013)

Gary sent me some piece of the gummy cherry shown in this thread

http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=1842&highlight=gummy+cherry

so I could get some good color-corrected pics for my site, and what he sent is a REALLY nice selection for that use.

*Thank you very much Gary.*  (And by the way, give me your PayPal address and I'll be happy to pay the postage if you like.)

I'll get these sanded and get some better pics later (I'm still swamped by those 186 new samples I just got on loan last week).

Most of these are quite thin, but for my use, that's fine. By the way, I had a good chuckle at my own expense --- when I opened the box and started taking the pieces out my first thought was "now why the heck did somebody send me a bunch of pieces of bubinga?" 

[attachment=24068]


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 30, 2013)

You are welcome! Now if I can just get some thicker pieces cut for Jason and his turkey calls. Gary


----------

